# CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen



## ubuntu1967 (19. Juli 2013)

*CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Ich hoffe ich bin in diesem Forum richtig. Ich bin festen glaubens, das ich hier richtig bin.
Auch die Wärmeleitpaste wird immer älter und ich auch.
Wie kann ich Wärmeleitpaste mit alternativen Reinigungsmitteln entfernen. Ich dachte an WD 40 (Kriechöl) oder Feuerzeugbenzin. 
Wer könnte mir helfen, und hat Erfahrung die er an mich vermitteln kann. Und immer schön freundlich posten.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Ich reinige immer mit Hochprozentigem Alkohol (>95%), säubere mit Destilliertem Wasser nach, und mit Tüchern die nicht fusseln.
PS: Es ist auch nicht schlecht wenn die Paste noch warm ist (vorher PC benutzen), dann bekommt man sie besser herunter.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Den Isopropanolalkohl der mir dankenswerterweise in der Aphotheke zur Verfügung gestellt wurde , natürlich für einen kleinen unkosten Beitrag, hat keine Prozentangabe für den Alkoholgehalt. >75% ?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

In meinem Schrank steht 70%iger, den bekam ich auch immer standardmäßig, wenn ich nicht genauer sagte, wie stark die Lösung sein soll. 
ZB. mit alkoholhaltigem Fensterreiniger hat die WLP-Entfernung auch schon gut funktioniert.

Den PC vorher gut warmlaufen zu lassen ist sinnvoll.  
- Greetz -


----------



## cap82 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Hol dir im Baumarkt Aceton, funktioniert genauso gut und verdunstet schneller.


----------



## polarwolf (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Nagellackentferner ist auch eine Option.


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Was ıst mıt Verdünnungsmitteln? Weiss leider nicht wie es genau heisst. Ich meine das Mittel was man in die Farbe mischen kann. Geht es auch damit?


----------



## cap82 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Geht auch, allerdings sind das in der Regel längerkettige Kohlenwasserstoffe, Ketone, Ester usw. Die verdunsten dann halt auch langsamer und stinken mehr.



polarwolf schrieb:


> Nagellackentferner ist auch eine Option.


 
Bloß nicht! In Nagellackentferner können Fettalkohole enthalten sein, um die Haut zu schonen! Das wäre für die folgende Wärmeleitpaste der K.O.!


----------



## polarwolf (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Also ich habe diese Woche meinen CPU-Kühler gewechselt und die alte Paste mit Nagellackentferner runter gemacht, hat wunderbar funktioniert. Nachfettender Nagellackentferner, davon habe ich noch nie gehört, zum Glück steht meine Freundin anscheinend nicht auf jeden Life-Style-Dreck, guter alter Nagellack besteht aus den Inhaltsstoffen, die schon genannt wurden: Aceton und Alkohol.


----------



## cap82 (21. Juli 2013)

polarwolf schrieb:


> Also ich habe diese Woche meinen CPU-Kühler gewechselt und die alte Paste mit Nagellackentferner runter gemacht, hat wunderbar funktioniert. Nachfettender Nagellackentferner, davon habe ich noch nie gehört, zum Glück steht meine Freundin anscheinend nicht auf jeden Life-Style-Dreck, guter alter Nagellack besteht aus den Inhaltsstoffen, die schon genannt wurden: Aceton und Alkohol.



Life-Style-Dreck? In fast allen Nagellackentfernern sind pflegende Öle enthalten. Und die sind Mist für die Wärmeleitpaste. Mach dich bitte erst mal schlau, bevor du Unwissen verbreitest. Danke


----------



## N00bler (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*



			
				ΔΣΛ;5471974 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Es ist auch nicht schlecht wenn die Paste noch warm ist (vorher PC benutzen), dann bekommt man sie besser herunter.




Hast Recht, bei mir hat das immer geklappt dann ist die Wärmeleitpaste immer so schön flutschig.(oder wie ich das beschreiben soll ^^)


----------



## pedi (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

ich hab diese woche den kühler gewechselt, und einfach ein tempo genommen, ganz ohne chemische keule.


----------



## noctum (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

mitm fön bissl druff und dann mit zewa wegwischen, klappt ganz gut


----------



## JPW (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*



pedi schrieb:


> ich hab diese woche den kühler gewechselt, und einfach ein tempo genommen, ganz ohne chemische keule.


 
Gestern auch so gemacht. 
Nur war die Paste noch nicht lange drauf und deshalb nicht schwer zu entfernen.


----------



## pedi (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*



Hirni2000 schrieb:


> Gestern auch so gemacht.
> Nur war die Paste noch nicht lange drauf und deshalb nicht schwer zu entfernen.


 war bei mir etwa 2 monate.


----------



## Luca1801 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Ich habe die Wärmeleitpaste bisher auch "nur" mit einem fusselfreiem Tuch entfernt und hat bis jetzt auch wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## hinterlufer (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Taschentuch und Isopropanol aus der Apotheke (kostet kaum was und ich hab nach ca. 8x reinigen noch immer ca. 25g von 30g über) funtioniert perfekt und ist fast sofort verdunstet. Übrigens wird bei den als WLP-Entferner verkauften Entfernern oft auch Isopropanol verwendet.


----------



## freezy94 (7. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Waschbenzin oder Brennspiritus funktioniert auch. Einfach auf einen fusselfreien Lappen etwas von der Lösung und ganz einfach das silberne Case abwischen. Anschließend ein paar Minuten warten, bis der Alkohol verflogen ist und neue WLP auftragen.

LG


----------



## ubuntu1967 (7. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Ich bedanke mich für die vielen Antworten. Und werde einige Tipps befolgen.


----------



## zTim1337 (27. August 2019)

*AW: CPU Wärmeleitpaste entfernen*

Bremsenreiniger funzt auch supi!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juni 2022)

Wir haben übrigens auf dem PCGH-Youtube-Kanal ein aktuelles Video zum Thema Wärmeleitpaste entfernen/erneuern/auftragen veröffentlicht. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R7Z9td4bu3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

